# Help with xxr 530 wheel fitment. I'm new to this



## azmr111 (Mar 24, 2014)

So I have a 2003 TT Quattro 225, all stock. Need to get summer wheels and tires. I was looking at XXR 530 Wheels in *18x9.75 et20*, can't seem to find anyone running this size all around. Will these be too wide for the fronts? I do plan to lower the car in the near future, so just wanna make sure I get the right width and offset. My other option is *18 X 8.75 et33*. Which one will u guyz recommend? also which tire size to run win both of these options. 

I would appereciate any help guys. 
thanks

This is the only person I found running 9.75 but can't seem to find out if his is rubbing or what size tire he is running


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

azmr111 said:


> So I have a 2003 TT Quattro 225, all stock. Need to get summer wheels and tires. I was looking at XXR 530 Wheels in *18x9.75 et20*, can't seem to find anyone running this size all around. Will these be too wide for the fronts? I do plan to lower the car in the near future, so just wanna make sure I get the right width and offset. My other option is *18 X 8.75 et33*. Which one will u guyz recommend? also which tire size to run win both of these options.
> 
> I would appereciate any help guys.
> thanks
> ...



I would do 8.75 front and 9.75 rear with a 205/40 and 215/40


----------



## azmr111 (Mar 24, 2014)

LF_gottron said:


> I would do 8.75 front and 9.75 rear with a 205/40 and 215/40


thanks for the reply

so 18x8.75 with et33 fronts? and 18x9.75 et20s?

staggered with those tires shouldn't be a problem with the haldex right?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

azmr111 said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> so 18x8.75 with et33 fronts? and 18x9.75 et20s?
> 
> staggered with those tires shouldn't be a problem with the haldex right?


et33 up front won't work, it will need to be about et20 to clear the strut 

and yes it will be fine on your haldex


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

It'd be realy close to the strut from clearing if you got the 9.75 for in front. I'm running 9.5 et20 and have like 2 credit cards thickness worth of room. It all depends on thickness of barrel and strut or perch (if on coils). Best bet is to try and test fit if possible. I haven't seen a Tt on those wheels ever. Personally I'd save up more money for something a little better.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

lucpost said:


> It'd be realy close to the strut from clearing if you got the 9.75 for in front. I'm running 9.5 et20 and have like 2 credit cards thickness worth of room. It all depends on thickness of barrel and strut or perch (if on coils). Best bet is to try and test fit if possible. I haven't seen a Tt on those wheels ever. Personally I'd save up more money for something a little better.


^^ xxr< anything else in the world haha


----------



## azmr111 (Mar 24, 2014)

really? even with the 8.75 et33 it won't clear the strut?.


----------

